# something strange in tank



## mark1529 (Feb 4, 2013)

hello all
i've noticed something strange in the bottom of my tank for a while now and don't know what it is??
guppy tank 29 gallon under gravel filter,i feed about every other day

what i have in the bottom of my tank looks like a cross between small tumble weeds and cotton balls,greyish in color.
never saw this before???

help anybody

thank you and glad i found this forum


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

It could be food.... Some of the food whenit decomposes gathers a fluff around it if its not removed shortly after feeding, sometimes food gets lost and turns up a few days later


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

It does sound like some kind of decomposing matter. Are you feeding anything that sinks, like pellets?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I have the same things in my gravel. I know it's food because I had my corys in a tank with no gravel for about a week once and the food that I was using for them did that. I'm pretty sure it's just the pellets because I tried only using algae wafers for a week and the problem went away. I'm still using the same pellets now and I find it in the gravel. I plan on switching to a different brand once I run out.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

algae wafers do it too, I found one that went astray..... my god I thought it was gonna grow legs and jump at me and attack lol.
the pellets I use for my acaras are famous for it, was feeding them sinking pellets and the little bits that go astray when they was munching on them soon grew with the fluff, had me wondering for a bit


----------



## mark1529 (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you for your replies.......i use only fish flake.....i just can't believe i over feed but i'm sure that's the problem,i'm gonna give the tank a good vacuuming today,it seems the problem is not as bad now as i ease up on the feeding..........thanks again


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

feed a little less more often maybe, I feed twice a day and enough that will be gone within 2 minutes, at about 6am and 6 pm, the plecos get theres in the dark, lights out at night before I go bed
sometimes drop some bloodworm/brine shrimp in as a treat once or twice a week in the evening as a treat for being good little children


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

My algae wafers never get a chance to decompose like the pellets because my corys eat them really fast. I only put one in for each fish though. Sometimes the tetras will catch them when they're floating down and swim around with them for a couple seconds like they are going to eat them, but then they drop them because they're too big. It's kind of funny too watch.


----------



## Freshwaterfreak (Mar 11, 2013)

I have these in my tank as well. I think it's just build up of waste nothing to worry about. I don't have an under gravel filter but when I change my filter cartridges with the filter running they'll come out. If they really bother you just grab them out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

